# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Imagination & Fantaisie] Raconte moi une histoire

## CR_Gio

Hello,

Je vous propose un jeux. Le but est de raconter une histoire. Pour a, il faut que chacun crive un bout, et tout ces petit bout formerons l'hisoire.

Enjoy it  ::zoubi::

----------


## CR_Gio

> Il tait une fois, ...


PS : Il parait que toute les histoires qui commence par "_Il tait une fois_" se finissent toujours bien ^^

----------


## CR_Gio

> Un hrisson sans pine, qui ...


PS : a vous  ::zoubi::

----------


## zeavan

> qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de ...

----------


## Remizkn

> de s'en prendre aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau...

----------


## Biosox

> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes: ...

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Mon fils, arrte les champignons...

----------


## zeavan

> cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps recelles bien plus que ces champignons,...

----------


## Remizkn

> bien plus encore que des hrissonnes...

----------


## baggie

> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu ...

----------


## Lyche

> .. trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie

----------


## CR_Gio

> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> 
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> 
> 
> Jadis, notre fort ...

----------


## Remizkn

> servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom de...

----------


## baggie

> de Panzagio et dirig par les ...

----------


## CR_Gio

> dirig par les Zeppol, une grande civilisation secrte qui n'avais que pour but ...

----------


## baggie

> de soutirer aux cureuils leurs ...

----------


## Remizkn

> pattes et yeux...

----------


## Monstros Velu

> pour les empcher de manger leurs glands et leurs noisettes. C'est alors que ton aeule, la Grande Lapinette...




edit : preums !

----------


## baggie

Ah bah je me disais aussi ...  ::mrgreen:: 




> a voulu protger notre belle et vaste fort de cette monstrueuse dbauche, en expdiant des ...

----------


## zeavan

> Il tait une fois, un hrisson sans pine qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de s'en prendre 
> aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau.
> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes: 
> Mon fils, arrte les champignons cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps 
> recelles bien plus que ces champignons, bien plus encore que des hrissonnes,
> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie.
> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> Jadis, notre fort servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom 
> ...

----------


## lper

des drages fourres  la banane et qui contenaient rellement ...

----------


## baggie

> Il tait une fois, un hrisson sans pine qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de s'en prendre
> aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau.
> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes:
> Mon fils, arrte les champignons cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps
> recelles bien plus que ces champignons, bien plus encore que des hrissonnes,
> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie.
> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> Jadis, notre fort servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom
> ...





> des maykikinasses, subtil mlange de chocolat et d' ...

----------


## Biosox

> Il tait une fois, un hrisson sans pine qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de s'en prendre
> aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau.
> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes:
> Mon fils, arrte les champignons cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps
> recelles bien plus que ces champignons, bien plus encore que des hrissonnes,
> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie.
> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> Jadis, notre fort servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom
> ...





> thlyo-trichloro-sulfato-hydro-carbono-nitrate. ce produit a une odeur qui plait particulirement aux Zeppol de la secte Panzagio, et une fois ingr, il...

----------


## lper

> Il tait une fois, un hrisson sans pine qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de s'en prendre
> aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau.
> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes:
> Mon fils, arrte les champignons cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps
> recelles bien plus que ces champignons, bien plus encore que des hrissonnes,
> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie.
> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> Jadis, notre fort servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom
> ...


il provoque un rchauffement stomatique telle que la tige des zeppopanzagiolautes..

----------


## baggie

> Il tait une fois, un hrisson sans pine qui avait pour seul but dans la vie de s'en prendre
> aux cueilleurs de cpes de la fort de Fontainebleau.
> Le matin de sa majorit, son pre s'adresse a lui en ces termes:
> Mon fils, arrte les champignons cette foret que nous defendons depuis si longtemps
> recelles bien plus que ces champignons, bien plus encore que des hrissonnes,
> mais bel et bien une caverne d'Ali-Baba que tu trouveras si tu suis la bonne voie.
> Mais avant, le temps est venu pour toi de savoir qui tu es rellement et ce que te rserve la destin.
> J'ai longtemps attendu ce moment, et aujourd'hui tu es enfin prt pour connaitre la vrit.
> Jadis, notre fort servait de refuge  une secte de dbauche plus connu sous le nom
> ...





> se transforme en plmobayle argent !
> Stupfait, le fils demande  son pre : ...

----------

